# OK Schwinners ID these grips



## 37schwinn (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe these to be 30's or 40's. How are these described in the catalogs? I know these were called chubby grips in the 70's 80's, so I think these are called cushion grip's? Don't see them very often, how rare?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think those were used in the early 50's also. The so called cushion grips were the 70's type with the air pocket on the top.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 27, 2013)

*Grips*

What i have found those grips on have been Early postwar Lightweights probably til the white 60's grips came out in the late 50's. I have also seen these on The Town and Country tandems. Ussually split or missing. If you have a price let me know i think I have a tandem with a missing grip.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 27, 2013)

Do the grooves extend around the closed end of the grip?


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 27, 2013)

here's a pic of the closed end. The grips are very pliable and not split.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Grips*

Those are the ones I want. Have you picked a price yet?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure about when the changes were made to the grips.
The grips with the oval logo, like yours are earlier, 40s, or maybe prewar.
The ones with the tear drop logo are later postwar.
The chubby ones came on Tandems, and were sold separately.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I'm not sure about when the changes were made to the grips.
> The grips with the oval logo, like yours are earlier, 40s, or maybe prewar.
> The ones with the tear drop logo are later postwar.
> The chubby ones came on Tandems, and were sold separately.




The ovals were definitely used in the 50's. There were two types also one being without the finger ridges like on the tandems and early paramounts. The teardrop grips were used in conjunction with the ovals and it depends on what exact year and model you're talking about. Just for reference. 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_17.html


----------



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2014)

Grips style and color reference information...come short of looking tirelessly at the Schwinn catalogs, has someone here generated a Schwinn style and color chart for the various eras and correct style bike they were used on per era?

For example, I understood that the "teardrop" scripting was different on two styles. As listed above it is mentioned that one had finger grips and the other didnt. 
So many differences it can be a bit confusing for us new collectors, regarding installing the correct grip for a particular model /era.

I know this would probably be difficult to do as to listing and posting examples of the different ones for each model but it most definitely would be a help for me as a Schwinn noobie.

Like the dark green teardrops that were just listed in the 4 sale section. I would guess this color is a rare find...I've never seen that colored grip before.
I want them though.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 18, 2014)

I saw those green ones.  I've not seen that before.  Could they be a UV treated Coachman green?  Not sure.  
I have a pair of what I think are original mid 40's oval grips.  I dont think they used this style until 41.  Photo posted for reference.  The repops are a close match.


----------



## spoker (Mar 18, 2014)

imhad a pair like that ,but they had red reflectors in the ends


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 18, 2014)

*Town and Country Tandem Grips*

They were specifically used on the late 40s through 50s Tandems





37schwinn said:


> I believe these to be 30's or 40's. How are these described in the catalogs? I know these were called chubby grips in the 70's 80's, so I think these are called cushion grip's? Don't see them very often, how rare?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> They were specifically used on the late 40s through 50s Tandems




Were they not also used on a few of the early lightweights like the Paramounts?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2014)

*Ding Ding Ding ......*



bobcycles said:


> They were specifically used on the late 40s through 50s Tandems




So what did Bob win for the correct answer ????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 19, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> So what did Bob win for the correct answer ????




A pint of tan Schwinn paint and a pint of bourbon country


----------

